# terrapin newbie help please?!



## smiling paul (Sep 12, 2011)

hi all,

i've been offered 2 yellow bellied terrapins with tank and full set up already for £100 ... but ...

i'm getting it through a friend of a friend and i'm not completely sure on all the details of what's in the set up, however i have come to the conclusion that the tank is far two small for the 2 terrapins. They are about "as big as my hand from palm to finger tip" so i'm guessing about 6/7" and they are both in a tank "about the length from my shoulder to finger tip". i wish i had more details on the set up but that is the best i can get out of her. since researchin about terrapins i now know that will be stressed and not happy which is making me want to take them on and give them a better home. i have priced up a 5ft x 2ft x 2ft tank from a shop for £320 ... this i can not afford at all so i need to know the procedure for gettin a second hand tank. could you answer the following questions for me, cheers

i'm in Hull, uk. Does anyone know of a somewhere nearby that might have a second have tank in?
when i get one, how do i go about cleaning it to make sure there are no dieases in it already?
if i fill it with tap water, is this good enough or do i have to leave it for a week of treat it with anything?

any more info will be much appreciated!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome to turtles!

First off they should possibly be free because there are so many being offered for rehoming due to their size etc and the tank is as you say too small.

Ideally they require 40 litres per inch of shell for the first turtle and 20 for the second. Female Sliders can reach 12"+. Males have much longer front claws and thicker tails. If you have one of each this can cause problems as he will pester her. Two males may not get on.

As for the tank prices, yes they are expensive, but you can get the larger ones on eBay and/or Freecycle, Gumtree etc. What a lot of keepers have are freestanding koi ponds (or similar) or else build their own indoor ponds - ours is a wooden frame lined with thick plastic sheeting and is ideal for their winter quarters.

You will also need a good external filter, Eheims are highly recommended, but are in the region of £80 or so.

Treated tap water or rain water is fine to use and the tank does not need to "stand". Of course with a second hand one there is always the risk of a leak. Clearseal do a range without lids which is what you want but you will of course need something strong to support the weight.


----------



## smiling paul (Sep 12, 2011)

i've been abusing the net the last couple of days lookin and researchin about tanks and terrapins, your right they should be free but if i say no then they will just be in a tiny tank for longer which makes me feel guilty.

what do you mean by a free standin koi pond, i've not seen them yet, do you have any examples that you can link to me or put up pics of yours please. i dont mind putting in the hours and effort of buildin summat suitable.

also what do i treat tap water with, i'm guessin i could just walk into an aquatic pet shop and they will give me what i need will they?

p.s thanks for the reply and info


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Did you come into Hull Pets and Gardens on Beverley Road yesterday looking at books? I think its you from what you are saying because if ya did it was me that you spoke to :welcome:

I totally agree with Steven P, he should be giving you them... we get calls all the time with unwanted turtles because they are a bit more demanding to keep then some other reptiles and end un not being wanted... If he wont give them to you, offer him less money for them hun...

You might find it cheaper putting the in something like a preformed pond or as the other guy was saying a koi vat, much cheaper than a 5x2x2, we can get you a decent external filter in for about £60, then you need to think of a way of rigging up some uv and a basking area for them... pop in and see us so we can have a chat....


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

smiling paul said:


> i've been abusing the net the last couple of days lookin and researchin about tanks and terrapins, your right they should be free but if i say no then they will just be in a tiny tank for longer which makes me feel guilty.
> 
> what do you mean by a free standin koi pond, i've not seen them yet, do you have any examples that you can link to me or put up pics of yours please. i dont mind putting in the hours and effort of buildin summat suitable.
> 
> ...



Laguna do some free standing ponds. The one a few of us use is 1300 litres and measures about 6' long x 4' wide x 2' deep. The 2 I have cost me £149.95 each from the pond section at my local garden centre.



















You could however use any type of pond if you're a bit handy and can build a frame to support it.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Simon has already posted his :no1:

This is ours

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...oise/571276-new-indoor-pond-longish-post.html

which cost a fraction of the price to build. As it is in a utility room it doesn't need to be so attractive.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Forgot to mention, weve got some preformed blagdon ponds in reduced to £45 which would be ample for two yellow bellies! Like I said, if you need any advice just pop and see us (its my day off today though but the girls in shop should be able to help!)


----------



## smiling paul (Sep 12, 2011)

Stephen P said:


> Welcome to turtles!
> 
> First off they should possibly be free because there are so many being offered for rehoming due to their size etc and the tank is as you say too small.
> 
> ...


I've looked into them and worked out all my calculations and now know what size i need to house them happily so now the hunt is on.
on my laptop at all times i have several tabs open constantly lookin on gumtree/freegle/ebay/aquarist classifieds so i'll find summat suitable sooner rather than later. I've looked into the preformed ponds but i want to be able to see them swimming around happily so i'm going to get a tank and make it look pretty and interesting for them inside then the stand i'm going to make look pretty for my living room. How long does the water have to be "treated" for (an hour/day/week/month) before i can put "Cuff" and "Links" into it (i did not choose the names so dont laugh at me haha)

thanks for the quick response and all the pics and links which have opened my eyes to more ideas




hullreptilelover said:


> Did you come into Hull Pets and Gardens on Beverley Road yesterday looking at books? I think its you from what you are saying because if ya did it was me that you spoke to :welcome:
> 
> I totally agree with Steven P, he should be giving you them... we get calls all the time with unwanted turtles because they are a bit more demanding to keep then some other reptiles and end un not being wanted... If he wont give them to you, offer him less money for them hun...
> 
> You might find it cheaper putting the in something like a preformed pond or as the other guy was saying a koi vat, much cheaper than a 5x2x2, we can get you a decent external filter in for about £60, then you need to think of a way of rigging up some uv and a basking area for them... pop in and see us so we can have a chat....


yep that was me that came into your shop, and left before the dog savagely attacked me :Na_Na_Na_Na: (dont worry i'm joking, i have a bouncy dog that people get worried about and it does my head in because all he wants to do is lick them and play)

i agree with ya about the price thing. i'm gonna try and get them for less but i'm in a situation where i can help the terps out so i will if i can, if that means payin that then i will do.

when i find out exactly what is coming with them and what tank i'm gettin i'll pop into your shop to show you what I've got and what i need. the filter for £60 is sounding good so i keep one in stock for me.

also you'll have a good idea no this - how much is the treatment for the water and how long do you have to leave it before ya can put the terps in?

thanks for your help and quick reply aswell

:2thumb:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

lol! Yup, my big bouncy dog is trained to attack and lick you to bits but thats about it! Shes a big softy! 

We sell the water treatments, cost you about a fiver, ideally it should be running for a week if not more so it gives the bacteria a chance to develop which will help break down all the crap and stuff once your terrapins go into it :2thumb:


----------



## smiling paul (Sep 12, 2011)

is there anything special that i should use to clean a second hand tank, or should stay well away from (dont think i'm daft enough to use bleach haha)?
if i get chance to pop in tomorrow afternoon i will do and pick some treatment up off ya.

:2thumb:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Good old elbow grease and a scrubber (dont scrub the seals or you will end up with a leaking tank!)
Im not in tomorrow, delivering some vivariums to newcastle, but the girls in shop should be able to show you the treatments etc....


----------

